# Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19



## Becky1951 (Feb 21, 2021)

So vaccinated or not its possible we all will still need to wear masks in 2022.


*Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19*

_Washington(CNN)_Dr. Anthony Fauci said Sunday that it's "possible" Americans will still need to wear masks in 2022 to protect against the coronavirus, even as the US may reach "a significant degree of normality" by the end of this year.

Asked by CNN's Dana Bash on "State of the Union" whether he thinks Americans will still need to wear masks next year, Fauci replied: "You know, I think it is possible that that's the case and, again, it really depends on what you mean by normality."

The comments from Fauci come as the US Covid-19 death toll approaches 500,000 and the country nears a full year in its fight against the virus. And though the US is now steadily rolling out vaccines to fight the pandemic, the nation's top infectious disease expert underscored the importance of mitigation measures to fight the aggressive virus and its emerging variants as many Americans express pandemic fatigue.

predict when the US might return to operating as it did before the pandemic told hold, he thinks that by the end of this year "we're going to have a significant degree of normality beyond the terrible burden that all of us have been through over the last year."

"As we get into the fall and the winter, by the end of the year, I agree with (President Joe Biden) completely that we will be approaching a degree of normality," said Fauci, who serves as Biden's chief medical adviser.

Mask-wearing is critical to slowing the spread of the virus, according to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which says they can help protect both the people wearing them and those around them from transmitting the virus.

The Biden administration has been pushing mask-wearing more aggressively than the Trump administration did, with the President signing an executive order last month mandating interstate travelers wear a mask and requiring masks on federal property. Biden also challenged Americans to wear masks for the first 100 days of his presidency to reduce the spread of the virus.

Fauci also weighed in Sunday on suggestions by researchers in Israel in Canada that just one dose of the Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine was needed to protect against the virus, saying "the science points directly towards continuing with what we know about from the clinical trial," which is that two doses provide the most protection against the virus and the emerging variants.

"We know for sure that when you give a prime with the Pfizer followed by a boost 21 days later that you get a 94% to 95% efficacy and the difference between the level of antibodies after one dose versus two doses is about tenfold higher," he said.

"And that is really important because when you have that high a degree comparable to the single dose alone, that's the cushion that you would like to have when you get a variant that isn't as well-protected against by the antibodies induced by the vaccine, but you have enough level to be able to prevent at least severe disease."


https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/02/21/politics/anthony-fauci-mask-wearing-2022-cnntv/index.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 21, 2021)

No shock to me. The number of vaccines will be good but who will make the call to drop the masks? Wasn't there a case (one) of bird flu in Russia found yesterday? This mobility we live in is almost a guarantee of continued threats of diseases. We will enter in to a period when some have dropped the mask while others will not and that could get ugly in public.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 21, 2021)

If restrictions were lifted with the caveat that mask wearing was compulsory, I wouldn't have a problem with that.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 21, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> No shock to me. The number of vaccines will be good but who will make the call to drop the masks? Wasn't there a case (one) of bird flu in Russia found yesterday? This mobility we live in is almost a guarantee of continued threats of diseases. We will enter in to a period when some have dropped the mask while others will not and that could get ugly in public.



H5N8: Russia tells WHO it has detected first case of avian flu ...​www.cnn.com › russia-h5n8-avian-flu-poultry-humans-intl


11 hours ago — (CNN) Russian authorities say they have detected what is believed to be "_human_ infection with _avian influenza_ H5N8," the World Health ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 21, 2021)

Mask wearing into 2022... I fully anticipated that.

I still _cannot_ believe how many people believed that Covid-19 would be all over with by the fall of last year, and how many more were convinced that the rollout of a vaccine would bring Covid-19 to it's knees and allow life to magically return to normal overnight.

I've had personal conversations with complete strangers (in public) over this very thing, and when I tell them that Covid-19 will be around for a long, long time to come, and that daily life under the present guidelines and restrictions isn't going to change anytime soon, they look at me as though I have one eye and while ignoring all that I said, proceed to tell me how successful the vaccination campaign will be and that Covid-19 will be a thing of the past in a few more months.

Shake my head.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 21, 2021)

"proceed to tell me how successful the vaccination campaign will be and that Covid-19 will be a thing of the past in a few more months."

And don't they look sweet wearing those rose colored glasses.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 21, 2021)

The current variant of Covid 19 may be fairly well controlled towards the end of this year....But, what about the other variants that are being reported???  This virus may continue to mutate, and be a threat for quite some time....even to those who receive the current vaccines.  I would not be surprised if we have to follow the mask and distancing guidelines for the next couple of years....maybe longer.


----------



## win231 (Feb 21, 2021)

I saw that this morning.
Just gives ya that warm, fuzzy, confident feeling about the vaccine.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I will have no problem continuing wearing a mask,its part of my daily routine,would feel strange not to have my face covered
Even before this pandempic happened,I would always wear something around my face during the cold,winter months.I will admit it did feel strange to wear a mask during the other seasons but I rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 22, 2021)

A friend sent me this

Kinda interesting;


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

I certainly have no issue with wearing a mask until hell freezes over at this point. I have considered continued masking even after they lift the requirement provided they are able.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2021)

thanks for sharing Gary O' ........this is exactly what some have been saying for quite some time....


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> If restrictions were lifted with the caveat that mask wearing was compulsory, I wouldn't have a problem with that.


I would.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 22, 2021)

Masks..... seems some want them forever and that is fine your Choice
Many others do not want them ....... but we are told NO choice........

look at the messaging from the start Fauci was the one saying wearing masks would not be effective or needed....... now some will argue that it was about supply for medical personnel  etc... but that really applies to N95 type not all masks........

Next message was it does not do very much for the wearer it is for all others ........ do not be selfish show you care about your community...


My issue is simple and there was a post  not very long ago here on forums about things people are doing wrong with masks.......  
ONE of the major things was people not wearing correctly or touching them all the time etc....... this completely negates the effectiveness of masks according to the doctor in article.    

I would say when I am out and about.............. 75% are not wearing correctly ...so if they are doing it to protect others .... they are failing at it.
i feel this is a  safety placebo at best....


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

He said it's POSSIBLE, not that it's a slam dunk or even that it's likely. 

Given how many on this forum claim they're not willing to get vaccinated anytime soon (or ever) it's hard to sympathize with those same people expressing outrage that the vaccine won't completely eliminate the virus or need for masking into next year. Gimme a break.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A friend sent me this
> 
> Kinda interesting;


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> He said it's POSSIBLE, not that it's a slam dunk or even that it's likely.
> 
> Given how many on this forum who claim they're not willing to get vaccinated anytime soon (or ever) it's hard to sympathize with those same people expressing outrage that the vaccine won't completely eliminate the virus or need for masking into next year. Gimme a break.


I am one of those people *not* wishing to be vaccinated at this time.. I posted this article and did not declare any outrage.

I post articles I feel are informative.

If I have an issue with any content of an article everyone knows it by my comments attached to article.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

I referred specifically to the people who are expressing outrage at the possibility.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2021)

It's amazing how thinking becomes clearer when logic is applied instead of fear.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> It's amazing how thinking becomes clearer when logic is applied instead of fear.


Very true.  Logic and evidence.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/interactive/2021/covid-children-deaths/

Are you able to read this article?  If not, I can copy and paste.  It tells the story of several families who lost a child to this disease, the most amazing part of it being that the children were all healthy, active kids who suddenly got very ill, and in some cases were dead within a matter of hours.  Some of them were taken to the doctor or urgent care, complaining of stomach aches, were test for covid and the tests were negative, yet they died of it anyway.

It's relatively rare among children, but with some of them, a devastating inflammatory syndrome sets in, and races through their system. Their lungs fill up with fluid, and according to one of the doctors, they "drown."  

I think if the horrifying kind of death that is caused by this virus was more publicized on the media, people might be less cavalier about taking simple measures (free of charge!) to save their own life.


----------



## chic (Feb 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I referred specifically to the people who are expressing outrage at the possibility.


Like me?   Here's the deal. I can't  wear a mask due a medical condition. My state is a mandate state. So I cannot work or enter a store in my state or any public building.

 I'm not anti mask at all but I am anti mandate. It should be an option as it is in many other states. I'm facing the real possibility of having to sell everything and move to FL. This would not make me happy but if this stuff is going to go on endlessly, there may be no alternative. Thus is my outrage and I still feel every human being should be the agent of their own destiny.

I might have gotten the vaccine if, after doing so, life would have become like normal again for me if I lived through it. But it won't. I can see what they are setting us up for with all this even if few others do.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 22, 2021)

I knew just by the response of the World's governments that this virus was a serious threat, and not likely to "blow over" in the short run.   Just look at all the Asian countries where people were still wearing masks 17 years after the Bird Flu epidemic.

Actually, wearing the mask is kinda sexy, you find yourself looking deeply into the eyes of the cashier at the store...


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

chic said:


> I still feel every human being should be the agent of their own destiny.


Not when it is also responsible for the destiny of someone else. If it was just you I would say fine let it be. But, if your choice can cause the death of another, I believe the health department has the right to try to protect the general public.


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 22, 2021)

Sunny said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/interactive/2021/covid-children-deaths/
> 
> Are you able to read this article?  If not, I can copy and paste.  It tells the story of several families who lost a child to this disease, the most amazing part of it being that the children were all healthy, active kids who suddenly got very ill, and in some cases were dead within a matter of hours.  Some of them were taken to the doctor or urgent care, complaining of stomach aches, were test for covid and the tests were negative, yet they died of it anyway.
> 
> ...


Yes its terrifying. 

What simple measures are free? Simple measures such as masks, sanitizer and soap are not free, inexpensive yes, free no. Social distancing is free.

The vaccine is free, but you still need the above measures along with it at this time.

So really the only true free measure would be social distancing.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 22, 2021)

There were 308,000 new cases reported on January 8.  Today, the count is about 55,000 and dropping steadily.   

Epidemics - Spanish Flu, Coronavirus, Black Death - burn out eventually.  Effective vaccines help the process. 

Most people will take some precautions for the next year or so.  When things appear "normal" then they'll stop.  Some behaviors may change permanently.  I don't think shaking hands will come back. And I will probably never get on an NYC subway again if I can help it.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> Not when it is also responsible for the destiny of someone else. If it was just you I would say fine let it be. But, if your choice can cause the death of another, I believe the health department has the right to try to protect the general public.


If masks protect you & others, your point is not valid.
Much like "If a flu shot protects you, you couldn't get the flu from others who choose not to get a flu shot.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

chic said:


> *Like me?   Here's the deal. I can't  wear a mask due a medical condition. My state is a mandate state. So I cannot work or enter a store in my state or any public building.*
> 
> I'm not anti mask at all but I am anti mandate. It should be an option as it is in many other states. I'm facing the real possibility of having to sell everything and move to FL. This would not make me happy but if this stuff is going to go on endlessly, there may be no alternative. Thus is my outrage and I still feel every human being should be the agent of their own destiny.
> 
> I might have gotten the vaccine if, after doing so, life would have become like normal again for me if I lived through it. But it won't. I can see what they are setting us up for with all this even if few others do.


You could wear a face shield, which is equally acceptable and doesn't affect breathing.


----------



## win231 (Feb 22, 2021)

StarSong said:


> You could wear a face shield, which is equally acceptable and doesn't affect breathing.


Obviously, a face shield without a mask is the same as wearing nothing.
Just as with anything with big spaces between the shield & the face.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2021)

Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19​Only Americans?

(I'm joshing)


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19​Only Americans?
> 
> (I'm joshing)


...and here I thought he said 3022!?!   

Tony


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 22, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> ...and here I thought he said 3022!?!
> 
> Tony


I imagine he'll make adjustments when he finds the _science_ behind it, so hold that thought.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> Obviously, a face shield without a mask is the same as wearing nothing.
> Just as with anything with big spaces between the shield & the face.


They are better than nothing.  

From the CDC: https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/prevent-getting-sick/cloth-face-cover-guidance.html

Other Types of Face Protection​CDC does not recommend using face shields or goggles as a substitute for masks. Goggles or other eye protection may be used in addition to a mask. Do NOT put a plastic face shield (or a mask) on newborns or infants.
Face shields and goggles are primarily used to protect the eyes of the person wearing it. Goggles do not cover the nose and mouth. Face shields are not as effective at protecting you or the people around you from respiratory droplets. Face shields have large gaps below and alongside the face, where your respiratory droplets may escape and reach others around you and will not protect you from respiratory droplets from others. However, wearing a mask may not be feasible in every situation for some people.

Face shields and goggles​For example, people who interact with those who are deaf or hearing impaired may find that a face shield is better than a mask when communicating. If you must wear a face shield instead of a mask:

Choose a face shield that wraps around the sides of your face and extends below your chin or a hooded face shield. This is based on the limited available data that suggest these types of face shields are better at preventing spray of respiratory droplets.
Wash your hands after removing the face shield. Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth when removing it.
Clean and disinfect reusable face shields according to the manufacturer’s instructions or by following CDC face shield cleaning instructions. If you use a disposable face shield, wear it once and throw it away according to the manufacturer’s instructions.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 22, 2021)

Just remember that if you want to get ahead, dress for success in this COVID world...



Don't go cheap, go NASA!  At quality clothing stores everywhere.

Tony


----------



## rgp (Feb 23, 2021)

I believe that this "new-normal" will be around for a long time. Perhaps longer than anyone ever suspected in the beginning. ......... jmo ......... Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 23, 2021)

Re the OP: I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 23, 2021)

Unfortunately... this is just the beginning.  This society is unraveling at the seams...
We have definitely lost control to those who intend to control ... everything. There are so 
many experts who they will keep silent... they will strip our freedoms until like these 
sheep .. we will be thankful for just “not having to wear masks”.... it’s insane but it’s 
coming... I always had hope... but they are blatantly sabotaging everything in front of our 
eyes... and we have no one fighting for us anymore ... incredible really... never thought 
I would see this in my lifetime... did you? They will divide by pointing the finger at our 
differences and we all know a house divided cannot stand... sorry to be a downer but I have 
accepted after a year of being angry .. I need to enjoy what we still have ... and pray for 
a miracle. I just heard a doctor from John Hopkins say herd immunity has already happened 
and only 12% are vaccinated... and crazy Gates is saying a THIRD VACCINE... he’s the devil. 
I’m just done.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 23, 2021)

Killing the messengers won't change the truth of the message.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 23, 2021)

tbeltrans said:


> Just remember that if you want to get ahead, dress for success in this COVID world...
> 
> View attachment 151431
> 
> ...




Nice!  Does it come in a navy pinstripe?


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 23, 2021)

JimBob1952 said:


> Nice!  Does it come in a navy pinstripe?


Made to order!   

Tony


----------



## Gaer (Feb 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A friend sent me this
> 
> Kinda interesting;


Jeez Gary, I just scheduled my first vaccine.  Now, It's irrelevant? 
Oh Well! 
Good post though!
We all gotta go sometime!  hahaha!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> A friend sent me this
> 
> Kinda interesting;



From what so-called "Government agency" did these answers originate?  What a collection of nonsense.  

Some of these answers from someone called "Government" (Gary, you should know that that's suspicious in itself) may be temporarily true, such as "does not stop you passing it on."  That is true for a few weeks, after getting the second shot. Then, it does. The mask can come off, except that most public buildings still require everybody to wear one. 

And of course, after enough of us are vaccinated, we will all be able to stop wearing the masks, businesses will be able to reopen, etc. "It probably won't stop you getting it?"  The odds are better than 95% that it will.

I especially love answer #11.  It sounds like it was written by a totally uncaring 15-year-old. And it even contradicts answer #10! In fact, the whole list of answers sounds like it was written by a very ignorant person, trying to create mistrust of medical experts. Who on earth sent you this drivel? And what is their motive?

Those answers are designed to alarm people.  It would be interesting to see the reactions of the millions of heartbroken people grieving for their loved ones (who include children and young adults), who they will never see again.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes its terrifying.
> 
> What simple measures are free? Simple measures such as masks, sanitizer and soap are not free, inexpensive yes, free no. Social distancing is free.
> 
> ...



I was referring to the vaccine as the free measure, Becky.

But actually, most of the other measures are free also, or so cheap that we're talking about pennies.  Masks are mostly very inexpensive, and if even that is too much, the internet is full of instructions about how to make your own masks out of rags, old clothing, etc.  Washing your hands is free, unless you want to count the cost of the water and the little squirt of soap. And as you said, social distancing is free.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> the whole list of answers sounds like it was written by a very ignorant person, trying to create mistrust of medical experts. Who on earth sent you this drivel? And what is their motive?


Shoot, Sunny, I coulda sent this;

https://www.bitchute.com/video/SedfMq1fyVWZ/


----------



## Becky1951 (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From what so-called "Government agency" did these answers originate?  What a collection of nonsense.
> 
> Some of these answers from someone called "Government" (Gary, you should know that that's suspicious in itself) may be temporarily true, such as "does not stop you passing it on."  That is true for a few weeks, after getting the second shot. Then, it does. The mask can come off, except that most public buildings still require everybody to wear one.
> 
> ...


Straight from the CDC, current information.

You can't stop wearing the mask x amount of time after your second shot.

*"We also don’t yet know whether getting a COVID-19 vaccine will prevent you from spreading the virus that causes COVID-19 to other people, even if you don’t get sick yourself."

CDC*.

Frequently Asked Questions about Vaccination

*Updated Feb. 19, 2021*


Do I need to wear a mask and avoid close contact with others if I have gotten 2 doses of the vaccine?

Yes. To protect yourself and others, follow these recommendations:

• Wear a mask over your nose and mouth

• Stay at least 6 feet away from others

• Avoid crowds

• Avoid poorly ventilated spaces

• Wash your hands often

It’s important for everyone to continue using all the tools available to help stop this pandemic as we learn more about how COVID-19 vaccines work in real-world conditions. Experts are also looking at how many people get vaccinated and how the virus is spreading in communities. We also don’t yet know whether getting a COVID-19 vaccine will prevent you from spreading the virus that causes COVID-19 to other people, even if you don’t get sick yourself. CDC will continue to update this page as we learn more.

Together, COVID-19 vaccination and following CDC’s recommendations for how to protect yourself and others will offer the best protection from getting and spreading COVID-19. Additional information can be found at key things to know about the COVID-19 vaccine. https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/keythingstoknow.html.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 23, 2021)

rgp said:


> I believe that this "new-normal" will be around for a long time. Perhaps longer than anyone ever suspected in the beginning. ......... jmo ......... Hope I'm wrong.





Among certain Asians it is considered quite the norm. Considering its proven success in preventing covid, seasonal flu, and colds, I suggest it is a favorable practice.   I will do so all year  from now since I've had the unfortunate experience of catching pneumonia and strep fever in Summer. 

Everyone please stay well.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 24, 2021)

No virus kills 100% of its host.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> Not when it is also responsible for the destiny of someone else. If it was just you I would say fine let it be. But, if your choice can cause the death of another, I believe the health department has the right to try to protect the general public.


^^^ Not the reality.  If your vaccine protects you, you have no concern for others who aren't vaccinated.  Common sense.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Not the reality.  If your vaccine protects you, you have no concern for others who aren't vaccinated.  Common sense.


Have they ever stated that the vaccine are 100% ? No they have not. That is why the vaccinated person needs to take other measures still to protect themselves against those who neglect to get vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Have they ever stated that the vaccine are 100% ? No they have not. That is why the vaccinated person needs to take other measures still to protect themselves against those who neglect to get vaccinated.


Fine.  The vaccinated people can take _ALL_ the other measures they want.
They just can't make health decisions for others - especially about getting vaccinated.  It ain't _their_ health, _their _body, or _their _choice.
Anyone who tries to make my health decisions will be told exactly what they can kiss.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Fine.  The vaccinated people can take _ALL_ the other measures they want.
> They just can't make health decisions for others - especially about getting vaccinated.  It ain't _their_ health, _their _body, or _their _choice.
> Anyone who tries to make my health decisions will be told exactly what they can kiss.


A health decision should be left up to the person unless it affects others health in which this is becoming an issue. Sure there are protective measures that can be taken that have already been spoken that the vaccinated person can do such as wearing a mask and Social Distancing. We also have to look at the larger picture as to this never fully going away until everyone gets on the same page to tackle the problem. Sadly I don't think this will ever happen.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> A health decision should be left up to the person unless it affects others health in which this is becoming an issue. Sure there are protective measures that can be taken that have already been spoken that the vaccinated person can do such as wearing a mask and Social Distancing. We also have to look at the larger picture as to this never fully going away until everyone gets on the same page to tackle the problem. Sadly I don't think this will ever happen.


Exactly - it will never go away.  There is way too much profit in keeping Covid alive.  But that doesn't justify desperately blaming the unvaccinated.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Exactly - it will never go away.  There is way too much profit in keeping Covid alive.  But that doesn't justify desperately blaming the unvaccinated.


Done here


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

As long as it mutates it will never go away and the unvaccinated can't control a viruses intent to mutate. Neither can the vaccinated!


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> As long as it mutates it will never go away and the unvaccinated can't control a viruses intent to mutate. Neither can the vaccinated!


The more people that get vaccinated against the virus not just within the United States , but World Wide the more we become protected against the virus and it mutating. That is why they are urging all people to get vaccinated. The more people that become vaccinated the less chance of mutation and spread. This has been preached since the beginning of the vaccine.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> The more people that get vaccinated against the virus not just within the United States , but World Wide the more we become protected against the virus and it mutating. That is why they are urging all people to get vaccinated. The more people that become vaccinated the less chance of mutation and spread. This has been preached since the beginning of the vaccine.


Vaccinated people are still being infected with Covid.  Vaccinated people can spread Covid. Covid mutates that's what a virus does.  It mutates in vaccinated people just as it does in unvaccinated people.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So vaccinated or not its possible we all will still need to wear masks in 2022.
> 
> 
> *Fauci: 'Possible' Americans will be wearing masks in 2022 to protect against Covid-19*
> ...


Great news, if that's what it takes!    I'm glad responsible governance is back in place now.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Vaccinated people are still being infected with Covid.  Vaccinated people can spread Covid. Covid mutates that's what a virus does.  It mutates in vaccinated people just as it does in unvaccinated people.


Very true, that's a *given* though, nothing's foolproof in life and one should not expect otherwise.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Vaccinated people are still being infected with Covid.  Vaccinated people can spread Covid. Covid mutates that's what a virus does.  It mutates in vaccinated people just as it does in unvaccinated people.


I am not denying that vaccinated people are still getting Covid. It is also been reported by many sources that vaccinated people are much less of a chance of getting infected and if they do get infected it is a much less severe case of Covid then those who are unvaccinated. It has also been reported from the beginning of when the vaccines started that the more people got covered by getting vaccinated they less chance the spread of this virus would be to spread and mutate. Like I said this is not just a United States effort this is a World Wide effort to get this done. A much more bigger task then just thinking of the United States or the UK or Canada.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 1, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> I certainly have no issue with wearing a mask until hell freezes over at this point. I have considered continued masking even after they lift the requirement provided they are able.


Me too!


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> The more people that get vaccinated against the virus not just within the United States , but World Wide the more we become protected against the virus and it mutating. That is why they are urging all people to get vaccinated. The more people that become vaccinated the less chance of mutation and spread. This has been preached since the beginning of the vaccine.


Yes, it has been preached.
Preaching doesn't make it true.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, it has been preached.
> Preaching doesn't make it true.


Yep, so keep on preaching.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I just heard a doctor from John Hopkins say herd immunity has already happened
> and only 12% are vaccinated...


I find that very hard to believe. 
Where did you hear this and are you sure that you haven't quoted the doctor out of context?


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I am not denying that vaccinated people are still getting Covid. It is also been reported by many sources that vaccinated people are much less of a chance of getting infected and if they do get infected it is a much less severe case of Covid then those who are unvaccinated. It has also been reported from the beginning of when the vaccines started that the more people got covered by getting vaccinated they less chance the spread of this virus would be to spread and mutate. Like I said this is not just a United States effort this is a World Wide effort to get this done. A much more bigger task then just thinking of the United States or the UK or Canada.


When they touted the benefits of flu shots, & thinking people asked, "Why do so many people get the flu after they've had a flu shot," they said the same thing - _"Uh....well.....the flu shot may not work, but you won't get as sick."_
Just BS to sell something useless.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Yep, so keep on preaching.


Looks like you're not_ "Done here."_


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> When they touted the benefits of flu shots, & thinking people asked, "Why do so many people get the flu after they've had a flu shot," they said the same thing - _"Uh....well.....the flu shot may not work, but you won't get as sick."_
> Just BS to sell something useless.


Every year when they come out with the Flu Shot they state that they do not know if the strain of the flu with be covered by the flu shot. The Covid Vaccine has not been the same until this new variant has come out and that has led the vaccine companies to start doing immediate research on the vaccine and this new variant.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> ^^^ Not the reality.  If your vaccine protects you, you have no concern for others who aren't vaccinated.  Common sense.


Not common sense, nor common humanity.
To live in a society is to have obligations as well as freedoms.
Some reminders of this from the past...

No man is an island,
Entire of itself,
Every man is a piece of the continent,
A part of the main. ... John Donne

and

Love they neighbour as thyself ... Jesus


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> Looks like you're not_ "Done here."_


When the conversation can be civil and things are not stated like Covid is kept alive for profit when millions have died over it those sort of statements are ones that I have to end it right there.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I am not denying that vaccinated people are still getting Covid. It is also been reported by many sources that vaccinated people are much less of a chance of getting infected and if they do get infected it is a much less severe case of Covid then those who are unvaccinated. It has also been reported from the beginning of when the vaccines started that the more people got covered by getting vaccinated they less chance the spread of this virus would be to spread and mutate. Like I said this is not just a United States effort this is a World Wide effort to get this done. A much more bigger task then just thinking of the United States or the UK or Canada.


"It has also been reported from the beginning of when the vaccines started that the more people got covered by getting vaccinated they less chance the spread of this virus would be to spread and mutate."

And do you remember all the problems that occurred then? Transportation of vaccine at those extreme temps, not enough vaccine in some areas to give to those waiting and waiting and waiting to get vaccinated, I remember all the trouble members had here in getting an appointment to be vaccinated. 

Some countries not even having a vaccine for months, and still flying all over the world? Its out of control and mutating and being vaccinated isn't stopping the spread. 

And what about in the beginning remember how the elderly were to be protected and vaccinated first? And guess who fully vaccinated started dying? The elderly. And to cover up that happening, the CDC said it was to be expected! Really? They expected it?  

They were old, they had a number of health problems. Yeah and that's exactly why they said they had to be vaccinated because they were older and had health problems. 


Its out of control and the unvaccinated are being blamed.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Me too!


I never had an issue with wearing one.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Vaccinated people are still being infected with Covid.  Vaccinated people can spread Covid. Covid mutates that's what a virus does.  It mutates in vaccinated people just as it does in unvaccinated people.


Statistically less likely because the viral load is less in the vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> When the conversation can be civil and things are not stated like Covid is kept alive for profit when millions have died over it those sort of statements are ones that I have to end it right there.


B-B-B-But you aren't ending it.  Right there or anywhere.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Statistically less likely because the viral load is less in the vaccinated.


I doubt the Covid virus has read your theory or agrees with it.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 1, 2021)

SilentSoul said:


> I certainly have no issue with wearing a mask until hell freezes over at this point. I have considered continued masking even after they lift the requirement provided they are able.



For a while after I got Covid and then got vaccinated I ceased wearing a mask, except where mandated(medical,dental offices).   But, with my recent diagnosis of 'mild' emphysema I resumed wearing a mask when going to high volume public places.  
Some people forget the old saying- "better safe than sorry"...still relevant more now than ever, with so many people in society under the influence of wild-eyed fake media.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2021)

win231 said:


> I doubt the Covid virus has read your theory or agrees with it.


And I doubt your understanding of the replication of viruses and the way the immune system works when a vaccinated person becomes infected. Basically statistics is about probability.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> "It has also been reported from the beginning of when the vaccines started that the more people got covered by getting vaccinated they less chance the spread of this virus would be to spread and mutate."
> 
> And do you remember all the problems that occurred then? Transportation of vaccine at those extreme temps, not enough vaccine in some areas to give to those waiting and waiting and waiting to get vaccinated, I remember all the trouble members had here in getting an appointment to be vaccinated.
> 
> ...


It looks like you are from Tennessee so you are from the United States like I am. It is not difficult to get a vaccine in the United States. In the beginning sure there were things they had to work through like they do with anything when it is new. It is not new now and getting the vaccine is not a difficult process at least here within the United States. I cannot speak for what it is like in other countries, but I do imagine it is not as easy in some other countries. I am not saying this is something that is going to be a simple task because it is not. All I know is our lives are going to be forever changed because of this unless we get a full handle on this. I can only go by what the doctors and scientists says because I am not one myself. So that is who I listen to. I do not listen to conspiracy theories or Facebook or anything like that. All I know is I feel within my heart that I have done everything I can do within my power to keep myself as safe as possible. If you can say the same for yourself then that is great. I don't really want to argue over this with you as you do seem like a very intelligent person and I am a person that has always felt each person are entitled to have their own views even if they differ from mine.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2021)

NO surprise there. Actually I was thinking we'd be wearing masks for a very long time, way beyond 2022.


----------



## chic (Dec 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> NO surprise there. Actually I was thinking we'd be wearing masks for a very long time, way beyond 2022.


I agree. I see no end in sight to mask wearing until people say, "Enough!" and just stop wearing them. I'm seeing this in my community and in surrounding communities.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 1, 2021)

chic said:


> I agree. I see no end in sight to mask wearing until people say, "Enough!" and just stop wearing them. I'm seeing this in my community and in surrounding communities.
> View attachment 196953


I understand that some people don't want to wear masks or *can't* wear them. Even when (if) I get vaccinated, I'm still wearing my KN95s.


----------



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

chic said:


> I agree. I see no end in sight to mask wearing until people say, "Enough!" and just stop wearing them. I'm seeing this in my community and in surrounding communities.
> View attachment 196953


Since that warning is required on a box of masks, why isn't that same warning provided on the vaccine?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> It looks like you are from Tennessee so you are from the United States like I am. It is not difficult to get a vaccine in the United States. In the beginning sure there were things they had to work through like they do with anything when it is new. It is not new now and getting the vaccine is not a difficult process at least here within the United States. I cannot speak for what it is like in other countries, but I do imagine it is not as easy in some other countries. I am not saying this is something that is going to be a simple task because it is not. All I know is our lives are going to be forever changed because of this unless we get a full handle on this. I can only go by what the doctors and scientists says because I am not one myself. So that is who I listen to. I do not listen to conspiracy theories or Facebook or anything like that. All I know is I feel within my heart that I have done everything I can do within my power to keep myself as safe as possible. If you can say the same for yourself then that is great. I don't really want to argue over this with you as you do seem like a very intelligent person and I am a person that has always felt each person are entitled to have their own views even if they differ from mine.


What I've said from the beginning regarding the Covid vaccines, each person has to do what they think is best for them.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 1, 2021)

My neck is getting a bit droopy so the mask makes me look better.  I will keep wearing it.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Since that warning is required on a box of masks, why isn't that same warning provided on the vaccine?


No Product Liability!!!!


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> When the conversation can be civil and things are not stated like Covid is kept alive for profit when millions have died over it those sort of statements are ones that I have to end it right there.


There might also be a profit motive involved to some degree... 
Pfizer;
Third-Quarter 2021 Revenues of $24.1 Billion, Reflecting 130% Operational Growth.   
Merck;
Third-Quarter 2021 Revenues Sales Were $13.2 Billion, 20% Above Third-Quarter of 2020 which was a third-quarter sales of $12.6 billion – which was up from Third-Quarter 2019 Sales of $12.4 Billion. 
Johnson & Johnson;
They're a little harder to pin down, but, finally found the 3rd quarter sales growth of 10.7% to $23.3 Billion. 
 Moderna;
Has reported a total revenue of $5 billion in the third quarter of the fiscal year (FY) 2021.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> What I've said from the beginning regarding the Covid vaccines, each person has to do what they think is best for them.


It certainly comes downs to an individual decision and even though I am one that feels that the vaccines is the right decision for me, I do not feel that mandating the vaccine is the answer. That will just cause more problems.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> There might also be a profit motive involved to some degree...
> Pfizer;
> Third-Quarter 2021 Revenues of $24.1 Billion, Reflecting 130% Operational Growth.
> Merck;
> ...


All medications and medical research have to be paid for . That is common sense and this vaccine being what it is and the importance of it of course the sales are going to sky rocket, but is that the sole reasoning for it. I highly doubt it. The sole reasoning for the vaccine is provide the best and most effective way to keep people as safe as possible from this virus. Millions and millions of people are dying from this virus and for someone to say oh we are keeping this Covid thing alive for profit is ridiculous.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 2, 2021)

I see hope in the fact the SarsCov2 is mutating like crazy. My hope is that it spins totally out of control, exhausts itself, becoming nothing more than a sniffle.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 2, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I understand that some people don't want to wear masks or *can't* wear them. Even when (if) I get vaccinated, I'm still wearing my KN95s.


It should keep seasonal flu and colds away as well. Bonus!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 2, 2021)

Alice November said:


> I see hope in the fact the SarsCov2 is mutating like crazy. My hope is that it spins totally out of control, exhausts itself, becoming nothing more than a sniffle.


That would be the ideal outcome but the death toll before that result could be more horrendous than it is now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> All medications and medical research have to be paid for . That is common sense and this vaccine being what it is and the importance of it of course the sales are going to sky rocket, but is that the sole reasoning for it. I highly doubt it. The sole reasoning for the vaccine is provide the best and most effective way to keep people as safe as possible from this virus. Millions and millions of people are dying from this virus and for someone to say oh we are keeping this Covid thing alive for profit is ridiculous.


Couldn't agree more, well said and true...thank you.


----------

